# Wouldn't buy the Nook because I'm afraid Barnes and Noble is dying



## angiemccullagh (Feb 21, 2012)

Researching readers this winter, I decided on the Kindle for many reasons but largely because it sounds as if B&N is in trouble. Will it go the way of Borders? Without B&N, how can the Nook survive?

Thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that there's a good chance that the Nook will be spun off into its own division.  But, I think there are many good reasons to get a Kindle.    Of course, we have people who have both who can give you an unbiased view.  (I did play with an early Nook and found the Kindle easier to use, but I know there have been changes.)

Betsy


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I wondered the same thing about the Kobo when Borders went down and do wonder about my Nook-owning friends. I agree with Betsy that the Nook will likely be spun off into its own division, so Nook owners will still be able to get ebooks.

Of course, I do have a Kindle 2 and Kindle Fire and love them.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I guess I'm not worried about B&N. BUT having both the Nook Touch & the Kindle Touch. I find I prefer using the Kindle Touch. The Nook is a bit too wide for me to hold comfortably & turn the pages. I have small hands. Plus I like the kindle cover better than any nook covers. The Nook covers add even more width.*


----------



## astonwest (Dec 29, 2010)

My personal opinion is that if Borders had ponied up to the e-reader bar a bit earlier, they may have survived...as others mentioned, if nothing else, B&N will spin off their Nook division and keep making money with that, even if they end up closing all of their stores.

I own a Nook Simple Touch (asked my wife to get me either that or a Kindle Touch for Christmas), and I enjoy it. She owns a Nook Color, but mostly uses it for the tablet functionality...though she has been reading several of my books lately, so there may be hope for her after all...hee hee. 

I have large hands, so the Nook ST fits comfortably in one palm, and since all I want to do with it is read books, it's been great for me. Being able to easily take it with me anywhere I go means I've been reading far more books lately than I have in years.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

I was looking for a second ereader to back up my Kindle which I was having some problems with at the time.  After the Kindle problems were resolved I still wanted a back up.  I looked in to the Nook and had the same qualms you did.

There were several things I preferred in the Nook that Kindle didn't offer yet I preferred dealing with Amazon which has a lot more free books.  There are some things which are only available via Nook.  There are other things which I could only find on Kindle and sometimes for cheaper than Nook. 

It was a tough decision to make.  As others have said, even if B&N stores went away I felt confident that the Nook division itself would survive.  I ended up with getting a Kindle Touch so I could pass my first K along to family members and as my own backup.  And I got a Nook Tablet because just one more ereader was too many for me.  The Tablet became my lifeboat when my PC got fried as I could surf the net, pay my ebills, catch emails while my pc was repaired.

I still don't use the Tablet as much as I use the Kindles.  The Tablet is a lot heavier and not as comfortable to hold or for as long.  I am glad to have both as there were some promotions that only B&N had - but did I need to spend that much to save so little thus far? No.  Nook for PC can take care of that.

I love my Kindle but I am really happy I got the Nook Tablet, too.  It is a comfort to have a backup Kindle just incase my Touch finds a way to 'bite it.'  If I had been in a different financial place at the time, I probably would have skipped getting the second Kindle and just gotten the Tablet - that's said with the hindsight of my PC blowing up.  If I had an Ipad I might not have gotten the Tablet.  It's not an easy decision.  I usually don't ramble this much but there are a lot of factors to consider and a lot of those factors are small or what ifs or what do you already have in alternative devices.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I got to use the nook Touch and the Kindle Touch over at a local Target one day.  Even though I still prefer the Kindle Keyboard3 over either one, the Kindle Touch was a lot easier to use than the nook.  There was way more delay with the page turns on the nook and I found that difficult to deal with.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cheriereich said:


> I wondered the same thing about the Kobo when Borders went down and do wonder about my Nook-owning friends. I agree with Betsy that the Nook will likely be spun off into its own division, so Nook owners will still be able to get ebooks.
> 
> Of course, I do have a Kindle 2 and Kindle Fire and love them.


The Kobo wasn't in trouble when Borders went out of business - it's a reader unto itself, with it's own bookstore behind it (the Kobo eBook store existed before the Kobo reader did). And in fact the Borders eBook store was "powered by Kobo".

Nook is a different story, I've never paid for any ebooks from B&N. I had the original eInk Nook, and now I have a Nook Color. I have picked up a fair number of them free. Sony, Kobo, etc - those eBooks can easily go on any reader that can read ePubs, including the Nook. But B&N books can't be put on other eInk readers quite so easily, because of their DRM - they can go on Nook apps on tablets & phones, of course, as well as the Aldiko app (for Android - which I use on my Fire). I know if everyone did like me and just got the free eBooks from B&N it would be a big financial blow to B&N. I'm not trying to punish them, and I'm not thinking "what if" - it's just the way things have played out for me...I've picked up a few deals on books from Kobo with their coupons, I've picked up a few bundles from Sony that were good deals. But mostly my eBook $$ go to Amazon - I had a Kindle first and there are 4 of us on that account. I'd probably never have gotten any other reader if it weren't for those darned free apps for the iPhone, and the darned free books! 

I don't know that I'd avoid a Nook since you can put books from other stores on it (as well as library books) - I'd worry more about the books themselves.


----------

